

Director NSA talks about recent disclosures [video] - arkem
http://www.slideshare.net/afcea/gen-keith-alexander-commander-us-cyber-command-director-national-security-agencychief-central-security-service

======
arkem
Discussion of leaks takes up the first 15 minutes of the video.

